

Ask HN: Critique my startup idea and landing page - flytov

LP : signup.flytov.com<p>The idea is simple - you name when, where and how much you are willing to pay for an airline ticket (whether it's for tonight or next year) you can chose to leave your CC and automatically pay for the ticket when it becomes available.<p>you can chose to add your friends on the order and in that case the order is confirmed only if all your friends got a ticket (your friends can decide how much they are willing to pay) .<p>It's a reverse airline ticket bidding arena<p>WDYT ? would you use it? if yes then for what type of tickets? if no then why? do you think this should not be limited to airline tickets?<p>Thanks
======
bdfh42
Looks like an email address harvesting scam page to me - indeed entering an
email address (made up of course) the subsequent page actions where - erm
-confusing?

